
Gmail takes on Rapportive and Xobni with new People Widget - kingsidharth
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/05/26/new-people-widget-in-gmail-adds-context-to-your-contacts/?awesm=tnw.to_18Zfa&utm_content=spreadus&utm_medium=tnw.to-other&utm_source=direct-tnw.to
======
jmathai
I gotta disagree with the comments that Rapportive doesn't have anything to
worry about. This is completely a "good enough" solution. Additionally, with
Google building it in house one of the largest acquisition targets just fell
off the map.

I'm a Rapportive user but I do think they have a lot to worry about.

~~~
samstokes
jmathai, thanks for your comment, and for using Rapportive! We think our
social integration and support for Google Apps users differentiate us from the
People Widget, among other things, but rest assured we're not sitting still.
We've got some features coming out very soon that will give answer to this.

~~~
jmathai
I never underestimate a startup. I'm sure you guys had anticipated something
like this being launched anyway so it's not completely out of the blue.

Good luck!

------
jasonwilk
Rapportive is still a far better product than this Google Chat widget. I'd say
it's a Rapportive killer if they added LinkedIn, Twitter, FB and Tungle
integration, but they would never do that.

------
zszugyi
This is the first time I've heard of Rapportive, and I'm finding it pretty
useful so far. If nothing else, these articles about the new Gmail feature
gives them some publicity.

------
BvS
I think as log as Google doesn't allow third party status updates like
Twitter, Facebook or LinkedIn Rapportive doesn't have to worry to much (at
least I won't switch back).

------
petervandijck
Rapportive is now a tiny improvement (say from 6 to 8) upon native Gmail.
Before it was a huge improvement (from 0 to 8).

